# Boot Size



## tallone77 (26 Nov 2004)

Hey there, i was just wondering what boot size is the maximum anyone has seen someone wear.  Im asking becasue i have a size 16 and was wondering if there would be any trouble getting boots.


----------



## chrisf (26 Nov 2004)

The boots all come in various widths, and the actual sizing of combat boots is usually about two sizes below your normal shoe size (Is it that you have very long feet, or very wide feet? Or in other words, in your civvie shoes, is there an excess of toe room?).


----------



## gun plumber (26 Nov 2004)

The smallest I've seen seen was size 3 woman's which belong to my wife when see was in.
little,tiny parade boots!
A friend of mine has a large size like your and for the longest time he had to have his Mk 3 specially made for him.With the new WWB though,they came in a size that fit him properly.If the restriction on the issue of Mk 3's still exists,(there is a CANFORGEN on it,If someone calls bull.I'll post it)then the system might not be able issue you them,but will still get you 2 pairs of boots ieff the shelf.


----------



## mrosseker (26 Nov 2004)

Size 16?

Whoa.


----------



## gorf (26 Nov 2004)

I have size 15 and I can still get mukluks and jungle boots at an army surplus in Kingston, you just have to look around......that is if you have to find your own or need a replacement.


----------



## JasonH (27 Nov 2004)

I take size 14 civvies so I guess a 12 from what I understand?


----------



## Big Foot (27 Nov 2004)

I wear a 300/112 for the goretex boots, or 13.5 for all my others. Pretty damn big boots


----------



## steph11 (10 Nov 2008)

Hi There,

I was in the military in the past and I miss my boots so much!  I'd like to buy a pair online, but I forget my size.  And, I remember the sizing was a bit different than regular shoe sizes.

I wear a 8.5-9 womens (approx 7 mens).... I believe my combat boots were a 5E or 6E, but I cannot remember.  I believe I had the MKIII boots.

Can someone help me out?  I really appreciate it!

Steph.


----------



## dapaterson (10 Nov 2008)

Combat boots are only available in two sizes:

Too small, and too big.

 >


Given the Mk III is out of production, be leery of online sellers.  I'd recommend finding a bricks and mortar store where you can try them on to ensure the fit - dependign on the manufacturer, the sizes may well be different.


----------



## steph11 (10 Nov 2008)

Thanks for your reply -- and your humour 

I was issued 2 pairs and they were the most comfortable footwear that I have ever had in my entire life!  I would have paid anything to keep them when I eventually quit the reserves. 

Does anyone know of any good surplus stores in Toronto?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Nov 2008)

Greb Kodiaks are pretty much the same boot. Have a look at those.


----------



## BinRat55 (10 Nov 2008)

Steph - If you wore a 7 mens you were more than likely a 6E - the MKIII was just about on par (size-wise) with a civi running shoe. Your letter is your width - an E is about the norm while a D is narrow. These days we use what's called the Mondo-Point sizing scale. Sizes look like this - 205/90 (it's all millimeters...)

...But as Dapaterson remarked, be wary of online sellers - also, if the boots are too used you may not find the same comfort as you did your old ones seeing as how you never broke them in yourself!! Personally, I prefer the Magnum Stealth's...


----------



## Lil_T (16 Feb 2009)

gun plumber said:
			
		

> The smallest I've seen seen was *size 3 * woman's which belong to my wife when see was in.
> little,tiny parade boots!
> A friend of mine has a large size like your and for the longest time he had to have his Mk 3 specially made for him.With the new WWB though,they came in a size that fit him properly.If the restriction on the issue of Mk 3's still exists,(there is a CANFORGEN on it,If someone calls bull.I'll post it)then the system might not be able issue you them,but will still get you 2 pairs of boots ieff the shelf.



this is encouraging - I was concerned I wouldn't get issued with boots that were the proper size.  I have a hard enough time finding non-children's shoes that fit.  Are all CF issue footwear sized the same?

thank you search function!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> this is encouraging - I was concerned I wouldn't get issued with boots that were the proper size.  I have a hard enough time finding non-children's shoes that fit.  Are all CF issue footwear sized the same?
> 
> thank you search function!



I'm sure our local binrats supply techs will be around to give the correct answer but I will go out on a limb and say wrt ankle boots/wwb/gp boot they are all sized using the MONDO POINT system. Combat Boots (MK III) and saftey boots are sized differently (not 100% sure on this now though).


----------



## Lil_T (17 Feb 2009)

yeah I just measured my feet using the mondopoint system and I'm the smallest size available  215/88 (actually slightly smaller -210/85)  I have _tiny_ feet.


----------



## Eric_911 (17 Feb 2009)

The smallest MKIII boot I've ever seen was 2-2 1/2C. It looked like something people dangle from their rear-view mirror. ;D

IIRC the largest in a MKIII I've seen has been 15-16 range.



			
				Lil_T said:
			
		

> yeah I just measured my feet using the mondopoint system and I'm the smallest size available  215/88 (actually slightly smaller -210/85)  I have _tiny_ feet.



When you eventually get in, you'll be taken care of if your feet fall outside the sizing range for footwear supplied through the system.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Feb 2009)

will a couple millimeters make that big a difference?


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> this is encouraging - I was concerned I wouldn't get issued with boots that were the proper size.  I have a hard enough time finding non-children's shoes that fit.  Are all CF issue footwear sized the same?
> 
> thank you search function!



I've had custom Mk IIIs made for a size 1.5D girl here.

As small as 2.5 are still uncommon to see a lot of issues occur, but are available through the system as a 'standard' size.

16s (equiv) ... available.


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> yeah I just measured my feet using the mondopoint system and I'm the smallest size available  215/88 (actually slightly smaller -210/85)  I have _tiny_ feet.



Were you wearing CTS sock system - or just a regular pair of socks? CTS usually sees you wearing a black liner sock with a green sock over it. 

In any case, WW Boots can also be custom made if the carried range of sizes are too big/small. Socks make a difference, but boots will also stretch (they are leather after all). And yes, mm's make a difference (else we wouldn't have the size range that we do where boots differ by only mere millimeters), especially when you're humping rucks or generally doing any of those things that folks in the army tend to do.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Were you wearing CTS sock system - or just a regular pair of socks? CTS usually sees you wearing a black liner sock with a green sock over it.
> 
> In any case, WW Boots can also be custom made if the carried range of sizes are too big/small. Socks make a difference, but boots will also stretch (they are leather after all). And yes, mm's make a difference (else we wouldn't have the size range that we do where boots differ by only mere millimeters), especially when you're humping rucks or generally doing any of those things that folks in the army tend to do.



mm just a regular sport sock, so that would probably take me just to the smallest size then.  Wouldn't that system get mighty hot in the summer?  Just a question...  obv. if I have to wear it, I will.

And thanks Vern


----------



## armyvern (17 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> mm just a regular sport sock, so that would probably take me just to the smallest size then.  Wouldn't that system get mighty hot in the summer?  Just a question...  obv. if I have to wear it, I will.
> 
> And thanks Vern



I wear my liners with my green socks every day - year round. They work and is comfortable for me. I haven't yet had occasion to try the liners with the grey socks.

That being said, you'll have to figure out what sock/combo works well for you and is comfortable ... then try the boots on wearing the system that you'll usually be wearing on your feet.


----------



## SupersonicMax (17 Feb 2009)

Personally, I find that wool sock insulates both ways.  It keeps my feet comfortable as much in the cold as in the warmth.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Feb 2009)

thanks both of you for the info.  Definitely something I will keep in mind.  I'll hang onto this thread for future reference,


----------



## Snaketnk (21 Feb 2009)

305/116 is my boot size, and depending on Civvy brand, I can wear from a 14 1/2 to a 16.
As far as I know, any larger than that and they're custom made. Doesn't mean it didn't take me about 6 months to finally get my second pair though.


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> yeah I just measured my feet using the mondopoint system and I'm the smallest size available  215/88 (actually slightly smaller -210/85)  I have _tiny_ feet.



It’s all part of evolution; smaller feet allow women to stand closer to the kitchen sink.   :nana:


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> It’s all part of evolution; smaller feet allow women to stand closer to the kitchen sink.   :nana:



oh no you ditn't


----------



## Journeyman (28 Feb 2009)

er, typo......  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

no that was on purpose... lol


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (28 Feb 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I'm sure our local binrats supply techs will be around to give the correct answer but I will go out on a limb and say wrt ankle boots/wwb/gp boot they are all sized using the MONDO POINT system. Combat Boots (MK III) and saftey boots are sized differently (not 100% sure on this now though).



My Mk IIIs - 9-91/2 E, Altama Jungle Boots - 10W, Civie shoes - 10.5, Danner/Swat/5.11 - 11, WWB - 280/102, GP - 275/104. No set standard really - based on boot manufacturer. Needless to say, important to check with stock insoles as well as after-market (Superfeet, Custom Soles, Spencos etc) for fit (some boots fit tighter than others), as well as the sock combo you will wear (eg black/green, black/wool or hiking/boot sock combos).


----------



## Lil_T (28 Feb 2009)

oh, well I'm glad it isn't confusing at all.  :-\


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> er, typo......  ;D



Geez, are you also a clothing designer?


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

guess he's just not that serious about the calendar judging Vern..... heh


----------



## Journeyman (1 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> guess he's just not that serious about the calendar judging Vern..... heh



Well, going back to the original 'judging' thread:


			
				Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Since Bruce is too bashful, I nominate him as head of the selection committee for the calendar. *Journeyman and I grudgingly agree * to take the other two posts.


While I don't seek out such fame and responsibility, it was thrust upon me, and I'm willing to be an active contributor to my community.

That has nothing to do with you women doing laundry, or having feet more genetically favourable to standing closer to kitchen sinks   >

Now, if some people *cough*Vern, Lil T*cough* would stop making extra work for the Mods, who now have to move this hijacking over to proper thread....serious people can get back to discussing foot size/military footwear


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Now, if some people *cough*Vern, Lil T*cough* would stop making extra work for the Mods, who now have to move this hijacking over to proper thread....serious people can get back to discussing foot size/military footwear




I'm sorry - WHO derailed this thread?  ;D



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> It’s all part of evolution; smaller feet allow women to stand closer to the kitchen sink.   :nana:


----------



## Journeyman (1 Mar 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> I'm sorry - WHO derailed this thread?  ;D
> 
> 
> > It’s all part of evolution; smaller feet allow women to stand closer to the kitchen sink.


This thread is about foot/boot size. My _obviously_ meaningful contribution was clearly about foot size. No derailment there.  ;D
I accept your apology


----------



## Lil_T (1 Mar 2009)

:rofl:

oook then


----------



## Evil_Nine (8 Apr 2009)

I've seen a boot marked as 14F in an army surplus, what does that stand for?
And as a person who usually wears size 16 men shoes would this fit me?


----------



## BinRat55 (9 Apr 2009)

An "F" is a fairly wide foot. If you find that a size 15 in a men's running shoe is pretty comfortable, the 14F may fit you. Again, as I pointed out earlier, the MKIII leather was prone to stretching and in my experience those who wore a wider boot tended to stretch more that most. A soldier with a wider foot could turn that 14F into a pair of leather canoes!! But it would be in your best interests to try on the boot in question - wear the sock that you would most likely wear inside it, tie them up nice and tight and walk around the shop a few times. I gaurentee you won't have digging in the top of your instep (common desert boot problem) but you may have flop syndrome...


----------



## joseph63000 (22 Jun 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I was just wondering how the Canadian Forces boot sizes work. 
I understand that they use large, longitude and lateral numbers instead of a one or two digit number. 
But does that represent the length of the foot and width, or something else? 
The reason is that I'm trying to purchase a pair of Canadian Army WWB and I don't know which size would fit me.
I measured my foot to be around 275/110. Does that mean my boot size would be 270/114? 
What size is 270/114 in regular US/Canadian sizes? 
What are the US Canadian sizes in length and width? 
Thank you Very much,
Joseph


----------



## Neill McKay (22 Jun 2011)

joseph63000 said:
			
		

> What size is 270/114 in regular US/Canadian sizes?



I think that would be size 10W.  Is that consistent with the size of other footwear you have?


----------



## captloadie (23 Jun 2011)

The link below goes to a shoe sizing chart. The system is called the mondopoint system, you can google many other sites that will provide a chart. The second number is the width of your foot. Remember to measure using the sock system you will be wearing in the boot.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Shoesize-adult-en.svg  or

http://www.internationalshoesizes.com/


----------



## joseph63000 (23 Jun 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> I think that would be size 10W.  Is that consistent with the size of other footwear you have?


I wear 12 Regular, only because I can't find shoes wide enough, so I compensate with length. There is about an inch from the toe of my foot to the toe of the shoe. 









These are the boots I'd like to purchase, they seem to be 13.5 Inches tall. My current shoes are 12.75 inches tall (the size 12 one). It seems to be bigger than my size 12 boots, but it's size 10.5/11? 
Thank you for the chart as well.


----------



## Neill McKay (23 Jun 2011)

Looking at the chart, I think you should put more faith in that than my estimate.  (Mine is based on the boot size that Logistik Unicorps proposes when a variety of foot dimensions are input and is not a foolproof calculation.)


----------



## Pusser (23 Jun 2011)

My experience with these boots is that when new, they should be very snug, because they stretch.  When I was issued my first pair, they fit "normally" when I tried them on, but within a a day or two my feet were swimming in them, no matter how much I tightened them.  I had to go back and get a smaller pair.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jul 2011)

For the clothing experts
I'm trying to order new DEU footwear off of Logistik Unikorp. It only has the mm measurement and not the old 9 1/2e type stuff.
There is no explanation on the website for how to measure your feet.

I ordered a measuring package a few weeks ago but it didn't come in (And I'm assuming there is some type of foot size measurement in the package to begin with)

Is there a trick to measuring my feet for the MM measurement to order DEU boots?  Can I just stand on a piece of paper and trace an outline of my foot and measure the length and width?

Can I use the size of my Wet Weather boot measurement to judge what size I'll need for DEU boots?

Thanks


----------



## Swingline1984 (20 Jul 2011)

As you said, measure your feet.  I did the same and it worked out great.  See below for a "how to" with links to sizing tables attached:

http://shoes.about.com/od/fitcomfort/ss/measurefeet.htm


----------



## Occam (20 Jul 2011)

Your WWB size should be the same.  I ordered the same size ankle boots as my WWB and they fit fine.  From the Logistik Unicorps site, it says you just measure the longest and widest dimensions of your foot, so if you so the paper trace thing it should come out reasonably close to your WWB size.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the link. Cheers


----------



## edwardsgrace14 (21 Sep 2011)

the canadian combat boot sizes are u.k. sizes. figure out what your normal runner size is (witch is canadian/american sizes) and than convert it to u.k. size. there is a web sight that dose this for standard sizes as well as metric (witch is hat you are showing).


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Sep 2011)

edwardsgrace14 said:
			
		

> the canadian combat boot sizes are u.k. sizes. figure out what your normal runner size is (witch is canadian/american sizes) and than convert it to u.k. size. there is a web sight that dose this for standard sizes as well as metric (witch is hat you are showing).



Did you see this reply?



			
				captloadie said:
			
		

> The link below goes to a shoe sizing chart. The system is called the *mondopoint* system, you can google many other sites that will provide a chart. The second number is the width of your foot. Remember to measure using the sock system you will be wearing in the boot.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Shoesize-adult-en.svg  or
> 
> http://www.internationalshoesizes.com/



Canadian Combat boot sizes are not in U.K. sizes.

Also, you'd think in your _several_ incarnations on this site, your spelling, capitalization, etc would have improved by now.   :


----------



## Snaketnk (21 Sep 2011)

Just a note; a lot of people won't accept your mondopoint size when they ask for you boot size though, so always have the US/UK ("normal") size handy.


----------



## cupper (21 Sep 2011)

They must have changed combat boot sizing since the mid 80's.

My normal shoe size is 9 1/2 or 10 depending on the width of the shoe

But the best fitting pair of combat boots I had were 7 1/2 - 8 E. And that was with both a cotton athletic sock and the issue grey wool sock on my foot.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Sep 2011)

cupper said:
			
		

> They must have changed combat boot sizing since the mid 80's.
> 
> My normal shoe size is 9 1/2 or 10 depending on the width of the shoe
> 
> But the best fitting pair of combat boots I had were 7 1/2 - 8 E. And that was with both a cotton athletic sock and the issue grey wool sock on my foot.



Yup. Wore 8 1\2 E combat boots my entire career. All my other footwear is size 10.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jun 2018)

So I am helping out my daughters Navy league corp, unpacking some new uniform stuff from Logistik, the parade boots do not have normal sizes on them, besides the NSN, they have numbers like 225/86. Does anyone have a chart to assist in interpreting their ancient Greek formulas to what us normal people use? Thanks


----------



## sidemount (13 Jun 2018)

Colin P said:
			
		

> So I am helping out my daughters Navy league corp, unpacking some new uniform stuff from Logistik, the parade boots do not have normal sizes on them, besides the NSN, they have numbers like 225/86. Does anyone have a chart to assist in interpreting their ancient Greek formulas to what us normal people use? Thanks



Hopefully this helps, its from the logistik website based off of the oxford shoe.
I just copy and pasted into the excel spreadsheet.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 Jun 2018)

Many thanks


----------

